# créer des raccourcis automatique



## Ridaz (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Apres quelques recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet déjà ouvert.
Je suis sur IOS14 et je me suis aperçu qu'on pouvais créer de raccourcis pour presque tout à condition de bien maitriser la logique.
Je parle de raccourci autre que les raccourcis de base.
Je cherche de l'aide pour pouvoir créer un raccourci pour mettre par exemple une playlist Deezer précise des que je connecte mon téléphone à Carplay, ou que mon robot tondeuse commence à tondre quand mon téléphone détecte que je part de mon domicile, ou faire ouvrir mon portail quand mon téléphone détecte que j'arrive a mon domicile.
Concrètement je ne trouve pas comment faire automatiser une action dans une application autre que les fonction de base, cela nécessite je pense des scripts plus élaborés.

Merci d'avance


----------

